Ask HN: What @ sign was used for before the internet? - tarikozket
======
amarraja
Clicked through expecting to learn something new, but instead unearthed an old
memory - thanks OP!!

When I was about 7 I used to help my dad in his shop. He had a fairly basic
till (this was the 80's), which he would let me punch the numbers into. One
day, someone brought 10 £1 items to the counter. I remember typing £1
repeatedly when my dad stopped me and showed me what the @ key on the till was
for.

My mind was blown for about 6 months before learning I could just type £10
instead.

------
proyb2
You can find in Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/At_sign](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/At_sign)

------
Analemma_
AIUI it was often used in shorthand in commercial transactions in order books
like "12 widgets @ $10"

